# Why paying it forward is a good thing



## JBorfair (Jul 1, 2014)

Today was a day of SCORES!!! I have been doing a lot of work for a neighbor I have had since we bought our house in 1991,that now suffers from Parkinson's Disease. He used to make guitars that are of the highest quality. He sold several of them for 2,000.00 because of the high quality. He GAVE me his central dust collection unit from his woodshop that has not been used much at all, including all the fittings and ducting. SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I replaced their existing wall oven with a double wall oven which required much modification of the cabinet, as you can imagine.
I also installed a new dishwasher for him, and will be installing a new stovetop after his granite guy replaces his existing tile.

My whole thought process was that if the roles were reversed, he would have done the same for me. 
I was absolutely amazed that he gave it to me. I offered him a respectable price, and he said there was no way he would take any money.

There is something to be said about paying it forward, and doing good things for people. Karma is Karma…it WORKS.

it is a Reliant 825 with all the duct work, hoses and many attachments for power tools. The pictures really don't do justice to what he gave me. It was a real pain taking all of it down, but of course, well worth it!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Paying it Forward is a gift from one's heart to another's soul.

...a gift that keeps on giving.

Welcome to LumberJocks, you've brought an excellent attitude to the party.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a nice story. Helping others is always admirable. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good for you… Paying It Forward is FANTASTIC!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I was proud of my wife earlier today. I am always paying for a veterans bill when we are out to eat and today was the first time she has spoke up and wanted to buy a wwii paratroopers lunch. All he ordered was a shake but he enjoyed the gesture and thanked us both. I don't think that the paying it forward happens enough. Congrats on the dust collection and keep up the paying it forward.


----------



## JBorfair (Jul 1, 2014)

Before I retired from the Air Force, there were so many times when we would eat breakfast in our flight suits before going to the airplane and people wanted to pay our bill. We always did our best to decline the offer, as we got per diem, not to mention we never felt like we deserved it. It was a fun job to us. But the act(s) of kindness really meant a lot to us, not mention it really was humbling. It always rekindled our faith in the U.S. citizens, and reminded us why we did what we did. But when people paid the bill before we had a chance to, we had no choice. We would always ask who paid the bill , so we could shake their hand(s), thanks them and spend a few minutes talking to them. More often than not, the person paying the bill asked not to be identified. So when would leave the restaurant, we would all say thank you and wave our hands to the crowd as a show of thanks.

Really good times we had.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

What a good neighbor and friend you are. Paying it forward without expectation is a noble trait. Bless you!


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

God ask us all to Love our neighbor, You have taken this to the next level. God Bless.


----------



## JBorfair (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm just thankful that my parents raised me with the proper upbringing. The whole "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" has served me quite well throughout my life and career.
I am humbled, and happy to help people in need. I do have one caveat though, If I have any inclination that they wouldn't help me in a time of need, I will forgo the above. The neighbor I helped was indeed a man that would have done the same.

Basically, what goes around, comes around.


----------

